# Suggestions for Technical / Safety / Security accreditation courses



## kpedersen (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I thought this was a good place to ask due to the large variety of members here.

Basically where I work I have been given the opportunity to spend up to £1000 / $1300 on some sort of accreditation / certification.

The original suggestion was: https://certification.unity.com/
However, I despise short-lived "prosumer" crap like Unity so am looking for something a little bit more useful in my professional career (and something a little less dead in 3 years).

Do any of you guys have experience or suggestions for a decent accreditation course in the areas of Safety critical development, software security or even just plain network development. I work in the game development sector so they are a little bit backwards when it comes to operating systems other than Windows but I should be able to swing "UNIX accreditation" if we can find one 

If it is relevant (for accreditation I don't know if they stipulate a language), I am pretty committed to C/C++ and would rather stick with these languages if possible (because their lifespan is guaranteed for one but also to save me time faffing with other tools).

So far, I have looked at Cisco's CCNA but would also like to look at a more programming related accreditation.

If any of you were to employ a developer, what would you generally look for in terms of accreditation?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2017)

CCNA is good if you will be doing mostly "run and maintain" jobs. It's a good certificate to have and it will look good on your CV too. RHCA/RHCE is also good to have, but is also more geared towards admin-type jobs. More all-round *nix certifications are LPI for example. But these are also geared towards admin-type jobs.


----------

